# OT: Sexual Harassment Suit Filed Against Isiah, MSG



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

> NEW YORK -- New York Knicks team president Isiah Thomas is accused of sexual harassment and discrimination by one of the team's former front-office employees in a federal lawsuit.
> 
> Anucha Browne Sanders claims Thomas made unwanted sexual advances toward her and refused to stop, according to the lawsuit filed Tuesday in federal court in Manhattan. Thomas and Madison Square Garden are listed as the defendants in the lawsuit, which charges them with sex discrimination and retaliation.





> Browne Sanders said the problems began shortly after Thomas joined the Knicks in December 2003, and she repeatedly complained to management about his inappropriate behavior.
> 
> In court documents, Browne Sanders said Thomas often berated her, and made crude comments about her to Knicks officials, telling them not to listen to any of her directions. Point guard Stephon Marbury also is accused of acting in a hostile way toward her as a result.
> 
> Browne Sanders said Thomas' behavior soon became sexually charged, saying he told her he was "very attracted" to her and "in love" with her and tried to kiss her. She charges that last month, he hugged and tried to kiss her, and when she pulled away, he said, "What, I can't get any love from you today?"


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2305164

Damn it. Why doesn't Paxson want to take such risks? Why does he always play it safe? :banghead:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

the story made the cover of both the ny tabloids today.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Now that would appear to be a totally valid reason to dislike Thomas and the Knicks.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

When I saw, the headliine, I expected to read something like:

Isaiah: "You know Ben...you play reallllll nice at the Garden...."


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I think since Larry Brown is a successful wealthy man he could have twins dressed like Catholic schoolgirls if he wants. I think this woman is the only one who thinks she is all of that and this is a cry for attention.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

LB has got to love this. He left Detroit for this?

It's JR fault for not hiring him for the Scott Skiles job. Or was it John Paxsons? I think it was Scotts job. 

Anyway if he was hired here, that jezebel in the NY office would not entice him and then sue him! (sarcasm)

Seriously this cant be good for Zeke, the women and the Knicks organization.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I am not taking sides on this. Zeke could be innocent, but then he could be guilty. So anything I say one way or the other will not change the accusation one bit. Its up to the courts or the two parties involved.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Anucha?!

Seriously.....

Anucha!?!?

She's been looking to sue someone since she was born.

Anucha!

OUCH!


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

With absolutely no factual foundation to support my opinion other than her unsubstantiated allegations, I'm going to choose to believe everything she has averred until proven otherwise.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Mikedc said:


> Now that would appear to be a totally valid reason to dislike Thomas and the Knicks.


And Isiah being the ringleader of the Bad Boy Pistons and the Knicks simply being the Knicks aren't valid reasons?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> With absolutely no factual foundation to support my opinion other than her unsubstantiated allegations, I'm going to choose to believe everything she has averred until proven otherwise.


Spoken like a ... lawyer.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Learn it, Zeke. No means NO!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I ain't sayin she's a gold digga....just sayin she might be a gold digga.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Spoken like a ... lawyer.


 :laugh:


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

I have absolutely no idea whether or not this is true, if Isiah is a philandering jackhole or just a victim of a woman looking to get attention, so I won't make any character judgements one way or another.

However, the callous, fickle Bulls fan in me is happy, since he figures this should be a negative distraction for the team, and in some small way, help our chances at Secaucus. 

as SST would say, it's all about draft position, baby.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Obviously this isn't determinative, but for those understandably thinking this might just be some random nut in it for the payday, Wilbon, on PTI said he knows her, she's a ranking Knicks exec, a former Big Ten basketball star herself, and a graduate of Northwestern.

Just a little food for thought.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

this part is my favorite:



> The lawsuit also alleges that Thomas told Browne Sanders he was pushing for more home games at noon on Sundays. His plan, according to Browne Sanders, was to have opposing players go to certain clubs, including strip clubs, that Thomas had connections with on Saturday nights and get them drunk so they would be sluggish for the game the next day.


now that, i would believe.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> this part is my favorite:
> 
> 
> 
> now that, i would believe.



That isn't illegal though.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

DaBullz said:


> Spoken like a ... lawyer.


Thats sorta what I was going for.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I hope this doesn't get Isiah fired.

Because as a Bulls fan, I'm more than happy to have Isiah as the Knicks' GM.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Apparently Isiah is stating now that he never worked with her.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

he's saying she didn't directly report to him, not that they never worked together.


this story isn't going away today. both ny tabloids, front and back covers!!

















daily news 



















the post


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> Obviously this isn't determinative, but for those understandably thinking this might just be some random nut in it for the payday, Wilbon, on PTI said he knows her, she's a ranking Knicks exec, a former Big Ten basketball star herself, and a graduate of Northwestern.
> 
> Just a little food for thought.



So? Have you seen this woman? If someone does ever sexually harrass her she oughta be grateful. :biggrin:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ace, you are being a neanderthal. sexual harrassment isn't about sex, it's about power and control. 

that's a really questionable thing to think, let alone post.

IT is a snake. he could be in serious trouble.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


>


This is maybe the single funniest picture I've ever seen. I say we pull a Pike for Anucha + two unprotected first rounders swap!

_I've also found the avatar to use next time *kukoc4ever!* loses a bet!_


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> ace, you are being a neanderthal. sexual harrassment isn't about sex, it's about power and control.
> 
> that's a really questionable thing to think, let alone post.
> 
> IT is a snake. he could be in serious trouble.


I couldn't agree with you more. I find making negative comments about a woman's looks in a photograph to be downright mean.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> ace, you are being a neanderthal. sexual harrassment isn't about sex, it's about power and control.
> 
> that's a really questionable thing to think, let alone post.
> 
> IT is a snake. he could be in serious trouble.



I thought it was rape that wasn't about sex but was about power and control? Maybe I am getting my cliches mixed up. I don't know. Maybe I am a neanderthal being a man and all but I still believe what I said and I stand by it. That lady is NOT pretty...Brown was probably trying to be nice to her to help her with her self confidence and she construed it as harassment. I seriously doubt that IT or Brown have any real interest in her whatsoever.

IT is in big trouble? I thought she was accusing Brown? In any case I don't think anything will come of it because it probably is a charge that is witout merit coming from a delusional mind.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

ace20004u said:


> IT is in big trouble? I thought she was accusing Brown? In any case I don't think anything will come of it because it probably is a charge that is witout merit coming from a delusional mind.


It's been Isaiah the whole time. I think you've been confused.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

rape and sexual harrassment is a cliche? go back to your cave. 

IT was trying to help her with her self confidence? please. 

and yes, he is in big heap o' trouble. this woman is no slouch. she was a senior exec with the knicks before zeke ever got there. 

this isn't about money. it's about dignity and respect. something IT has no clue about.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Wynn said:


> It's been Isaiah the whole time. I think you've been confused.



My bad you are correct when I read teh article the first time I thought it was about Brown.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> rape and sexual harrassment is a cliche? go back to your cave.
> 
> IT was trying to help her with her self confidence? please.
> 
> ...


Look, I've seen neanderthals on the TV commercials and they get quite upset when you make 'em out to be unintelligent.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> rape and sexual harrassment is a cliche? go back to your cave.
> 
> IT was trying to help her with her self confidence? please.
> 
> ...


No...I don't think I said that rape & sexual harrassment is a cliche. The "it's about power and not about sex" is the cliche that we always hear about rape and maybe it is true. Having never raped anyone or seen a rape in progress I have no idea really. But I have always heard that about rape and not sexual harrassment, I supposse it could be true of both. 

So why would IT, who could have just about any super model he wanted, decide that he wanted this woman who lookes sort of like a wookie? Or that he even had any mild interest in her? I think he made some poorly thought out comments to try to be nice to her and make her feel good and she construed them as harrassment. If IT WAS sexually harrassing her she should jump on that train IMO and count her blessings.

I think it is about her being pissed off that she got fired myself.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

ace20004u said:


> *...woman who lookes sort of like a wookie?*


You do realize that *TB#1's!* pic is just a very cleverly disguised Jamal, right?


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Wynn said:


> You do realize that *TB#1's!* pic is just a very cleverly disguised Jamal, right?



yeah I am not going to bite on something that juvenile. I was talking about the real lady.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ace20004u said:


> No...I don't think I said that rape & sexual harrassment is a cliche. The "it's about power and not about sex" is the cliche that we always hear about rape and maybe it is true. Having never raped anyone or seen a rape in progress I have no idea really. But I have always heard that about rape and not sexual harrassment, I supposse it could be true of both.
> 
> So why would IT, who could have just about any super model he wanted, decide that he wanted this woman who lookes sort of like a wookie? Or that he even had any mild interest in her? I think he made some poorly thought out comments to try to be nice to her and make her feel good and she construed them as harrassment. If IT WAS sexually harrassing her she should jump on that train IMO and count her blessings.
> 
> I think it is about her being pissed off that she got fired myself.


You're just digging yourself a deeper hole.

Beauty is skin deep.

IT might be attracted to her because she's a strong and smart woman.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

ace20004u said:


> No...I don't think I said that rape & sexual harrassment is a cliche. The "it's about power and not about sex" is the cliche that we always hear about rape and maybe it is true. Having never raped anyone or seen a rape in progress I have no idea really. But I have always heard that about rape and not sexual harrassment, I supposse it could be true of both.
> 
> So why would IT, who could have just about any super model he wanted, decide that he wanted this woman who lookes sort of like a wookie? Or that he even had any mild interest in her? I think he made some poorly thought out comments to try to be nice to her and make her feel good and she construed them as harrassment. If IT WAS sexually harrassing her she should jump on that train IMO and count her blessings.
> 
> I think it is about her being pissed off that she got fired myself.


Oh, good lord.

Harrassment is all about making someone feel like crap because you can. It ain't pretty if it's sexual, racial or just plain old nasty verbal abuse.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> You're just digging yourself a deeper hole.
> 
> Beauty is skin deep.
> 
> IT might be attracted to her because she's a strong and smart woman.



your probably right. My point is one of those non pc can't win sort of things. Perhaps IT was attracted to her becuase she is strong and smart. you very well could be right and your definitley right that beuty is skin deep so I digress. I still think she is overblowing things because she is pissed she was fired though.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

narek said:


> Oh, good lord.
> 
> Harrassment is all about making someone feel like crap because you can. It ain't pretty if it's sexual, racial or just plain old nasty verbal abuse.



so...telling someone you love them and trying to kiss them is one of those things that will make someone feel like crap? I haven't been dating in a while since I am engaged but man how things have changed! :biggrin:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ace20004u said:


> No...I don't think I said that rape & sexual harrassment is a cliche. The "it's about power and not about sex" is the cliche that we always hear about rape and maybe it is true. Having never raped anyone or seen a rape in progress I have no idea really. But I have always heard that about rape and not sexual harrassment, I supposse it could be true of both.
> 
> So why would IT, who could have just about any super model he wanted, decide that he wanted this woman who lookes sort of like a wookie? Or that he even had any mild interest in her? I think he made some poorly thought out comments to try to be nice to her and make her feel good and she construed them as harrassment. If IT WAS sexually harrassing her she should jump on that train IMO and count her blessings.
> 
> I think it is about her being pissed off that she got fired myself.


 ace, how would you feel if your "fiance" was sexually harrassed at her work? if her boss said inappropriate, rude and boorish statements to her constantly? if he forced her to hire unqualified people for her company that she would otherwise never hire? 

would you consider her lucky and tell her to hop that train?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

ace20004u said:


> so...telling someone you love them and trying to kiss them is one of those things that will make someone feel like crap? I haven't been dating in a while since I am engaged but man how things have changed! :biggrin:


They weren't dating. And yes, trying to hug and kiss someone at work who doesn't want you to hug and kiss them will make them feel like crap. On top of everything else, it's extremely unprofessional.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> ace, how would you feel if your "fiance" was sexually harrassed at her work? if her boss said inappropriate, rude and boorish statements to her constantly? if he forced her to hire unqualified people for her company that she would otherwise never hire?
> 
> would you consider her lucky and tell her to hop that train?


Thats just the point. I don't know that this lady WAS sexually harrassed. I think IT may have said some things to her in jest, trying to make her feel good and part of the team and she took them the wrong way. Hasn't a man ever told you he loves you just because you brought him a cappucinno or did something really good? IT should have thought about what he said and did more and I think the problem is that he is more of a free spirit and she seems kind of uptight. Of course it is easier to be uptight after someone has fired you. She didn't file her suit when she had a job did she?

If that happened to my fiance of course I would be upset. I would deal with it and make sure it wasn't a problem for her and if it WAS a problem then I would get a lawyer involved immediately rather than waiting for her to be fired and then having sour grapes.

Incidentally my fiance works at a vets office, she came home crying ONE day because one of the girls she works with was calling her names and threatening her. The very next day I went to her work and I told the vet in charge there that if she ever came home crying again I was holding him PERSONALLY responsible. I'm a pretty imposing guy when I want to be and he took the hint and she has never came home crying again.

My comments about her "hopping that train" did presume that she was single which certainly may not be the case.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I don't know what to make of this whole thing.

I'm inclined to go with Ron Cey's sentiments, which are to let the thing play out and see where the facts lead.

I wouldn't start out by putting the woman down for any reason, nor by putting IT down. It's a he-said/she-said kind of thing unless there's witnesses. And even witnesses are dubious because they have agendas, too.

It's clear that even if IT is cleared of the charges, his reputation will suffer. There's enough athletes who've been accused and cleared to see the results.

It's definately tabloid kind of stuff because the people involved are smart and powerful, and there's an element of "sex" to it.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

narek said:


> They weren't dating. And yes, trying to hug and kiss someone at work who doesn't want you to hug and kiss them will make them feel like crap. On top of everything else, it's extremely unprofessional.



I see your point it just didn't sound like, from the article, that what IT did was horrible or definite harrassment. Trying to kiss her is definitley unprofessional but it sounds like it happened once and she rejected him.


----------



## Swan (Jun 27, 2005)

ace20004u said:


> Thats just the point. I don't know that this lady WAS sexually harrassed. I think IT may have said some things to her in jest, trying to make her feel good and part of the team and she took them the wrong way. Hasn't a man ever told you he loves you just because you brought him a cappucinno or did something really good? IT should have thought about what he said and did more and I think the problem is that he is more of a free spirit and she seems kind of uptight. Of course it is easier to be uptight after someone has fired you. She didn't file her suit when she had a job did she?
> 
> If that happened to my fiance of course I would be upset. I would deal with it and make sure it wasn't a problem for her and if it WAS a problem then I would get a lawyer involved immediately rather than waiting for her to be fired and then having sour grapes.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure she's married with kids. I actually met her one time at a conference, she came to talk about marketing, the NBA and all that, and she came across as someone who was intelligent and really had her act together. Of course I don't know all the details, and having never met Zeke am at a disadvantage in comparing the two, but I'm inclined to believe her at this point


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Maybe she does have a case and I am too much of a "old schooler". Now the sexual harrasment laws are so crazy that a man can be sued for sexual harrasment for looking at a woman the wrong way. I think sexual harrasment is grabbing a girl or telling her to perform sexual acts..things like that. I don't think your boss making you feel a little uncomfortable is sexual harrassment like so many people today do. I think it is one of those things that is widely overused. That being said, I realize I am being too honest here and not PC enough, speaking my mind has never been one of my weak suits. SO, I apologize to anyone that my comments may have offended and I do realize that my point of view is based on very little actual information. The truth, as with most things, probably lies somewhere in between.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Ace, Isiah wants you on his jury.

Trying to hug and kiss someone in the work place, someone that doesn't want to be hugged and kissed, most definitely is sexual harassment. So are are repeated and unwanted comments on physical appearance and sexuality.

Also, as Miz stated, sexual harassment often has nothing to do with looks or attraction, and quite often has to do with trying to assert your authority over a co-worker. Isiah might think she's a mutt, but harass her anyway because he feels threatened and uncomfortable around a powerful, successful woman as a co-worker. 

Its far more complex that what you perceive. 

Now, I'm not saying he did it. All I'm saying is that I've hated everything about him (other than the obvious point guard chops, arguably the best ever) and his whole damn career from day one. I hope he gets burned. I'm rooting for her. I hope she makes it as public as possible and doesn't take the hush money that is most certainly going to be offered to her.

I make no apologies for my bias.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ace20004u said:


> Maybe she does have a case and I am too much of a "old schooler". Now the sexual harrasment laws are so crazy that a man can be sued for sexual harrasment for looking at a woman the wrong way. I think sexual harrasment is grabbing a girl or telling her to perform sexual acts..things like that. *I don't think your boss making you feel a little uncomfortable is sexual harrassment like so many people today do. * I think it is one of those things that is widely overused. That being said, I realize I am being too honest here and not PC enough, speaking my mind has never been one of my weak suits. SO, I apologize to anyone that my comments may have offended and I do realize that my point of view is based on very little actual information. The truth, as with most things, probably lies somewhere in between.


Sexual harassment is exactly a boss making someone feel even a little uncomfortable due to sexual overtures. How is a woman supposed to feel? If she "puts out" then are her career advancements based upon merit or for other reasons? If she doesn't, will her career advancements be limited? It's a no-win situation for the woman, and going public or using the courts is the only legitimate recourse.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

I thought this was a Bulls board. What's with all this Knicks talk?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> ace, how would you feel if your "fiance" was sexually harrassed at her work? if her boss said inappropriate, rude and boorish statements to her constantly? if he forced her to hire unqualified people for her company that she would otherwise never hire?
> 
> would you consider her lucky and tell her to hop that train?


Why is "fiance" in quotes? :clown:


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Mikedc said:


> Why is "fiance" in quotes? :clown:



LOL, yeah that is a good question. Maybe she thinks I am making her up lol.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> I read today that Isiah Thomas totally denies the sexual harassment charge leveled at him by a former Knicks employee, saying:
> 
> "I will not allow her or anybody else, man or woman, to use me as a pawn for their financial gain."
> 
> The charges may indeed be trumped up, but were he to say that in court, I fear Jerome James (five years, $29 million) may be called as a rebuttal witness.


http://blogs.ohio.com/cavaliers_blog/2006/01/the_cav_market.html


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Mikedc said:


> Why is "fiance" in quotes? :clown:



My inner French nerd compels me to also add that the word should be spelled "fiancee" unless you meant to indicate that Ace's betrothed is male. Just an FYI.

:biggrin:


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> My inner French nerd compels me to also add that the word should be spelled "fiancee" unless you meant to indicate that Ace's betrothed is male. Just an FYI.
> 
> :biggrin:


ok, not sure what that means but the upshoot of it is I will be spelling fiance with two ee's on the end from now on as she is most definitley female and beautiful. lol 

:banana:


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

ace20004u said:


> ok, not sure what that means but the upshoot of it is I will be spelling fiance with two ee's on the end from now on as she is most definitley female and beautiful. lol
> 
> :banana:



:cheers: 


Give her a little Isiah sweet talking tonight.
_"What, I can't get any love from you today?" _


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Two hours earlier, Browne Sanders had her own news conference in her lawyers' office. Referring to Thomas and the Garden, the defendants in her lawsuit, she said she was prepared for "false and vicious accusations that they may spread about me and my family." She called the accusations that she was seeking a financial windfall "a diversion." Like Thomas and Mills, Browne Sanders did not answer questions.
> 
> One of her lawyers, Kevin Mintzer, said later in a telephone interview that a settlement was discussed with the Garden before her departure, but $6.5 million was an incorrect figure. He would not reveal what Browne Sanders had asked, and he said there had been no attempt at mediation between the sides.
> 
> ...


http://www.nytimes.com/2006/01/26/sports/basketball/26isiah.html


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

And Knicks fans think Isaih has an eye for talent. :clown:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> My inner French nerd compels me to also add that the word should be spelled "fiancee" *unless you meant to indicate that Ace's betrothed is male*. Just an FYI.
> 
> :biggrin:


Not that there's anything wrong with that.....


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

This just in :

Linda Tripp is at the centre of another Presidential scandal.

It just so happens that Ms Tripp is the complainant's best friend , and yes , there is physical proof that she has advised the complainant hand over to the investigators

There is the scent of Isiah's aftershave on the complainant's scarf she wore that day that Isiah grabbed her and tried to go the tongue ***** with her , but even more importantly , there are semen stains in the groin area of Isiah's suit pants he wore that day and smatterings of the discharge in the buttock and hip area of the complainant's dress she wore that day

The complainant claims that Isiah groped her and gleefuly whooped "C'mon Mama let's Mambo!" After she rejected his advances she felt some moistness around here left buttock and hip when she retreated to her office and sat down. 

The Knicks President then entered her office in a semi erect state , without his trousers , which he was carrying , and placed them on her desk and requested that they be sent to the drycleaners

Confused and enraged , the complainant called Ms Tripp for coffee and Ms Tripp with her vast experience in these matters knew exactly what to do 

It is believed that Kenneth Star will be brought in to take over the investigation and the first order of business will be to obtain a court order that Isiah Thomas submit to a DNA Test for premature ejaculation.

This of course will match up with the physical proof held as evidence , and additionally lend weight and support with the complainant's version of events which is supported by the long litany of the defendant's rash and lustful basketball /management actions in his tenure as the Knicks's President.

More to follow as this breaking story develops

www.thewholetruth&nothingbutthetruthSohelpmeGod.com


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> IT might be attracted to her because she's a strong and smart woman.


Exactamundo

Could also be a case for a DNA Test for predisposition to an Oedipian Mommy complex


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Banks: Hard to Imagine IT Would Take the Risk

http://www.suntimes.com/output/banks/cst-spt-lacy29.html



> In 1989, former Bulls star Chet Walker produced an award-winning, made-for-TV movie called "The Mary Thomas Story,'' dramatizing a woman's courageous fight to protect her nine children, especially gifted son Isiah, from the street gangs, drugs and immorality plaguing the West Side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Banks: Hard to Imagine IT Would Take the Risk
> 
> http://www.suntimes.com/output/banks/cst-spt-lacy29.html


There's a prominent local case involving a former local official. He's former because the city investigation found indisputable evidence he was guilty, and been guilty of sexually harrassing women on his staff for a long time. When word of the city investigation first leaked, the initial reactions were he was too successful, too well known, had too many important friends, too much on the line to be guilty of anything.

He used his charm, his connections to throw up a lot of smoke around himself - harrassment wasn't the only thing he was guilty of, it seems he used his position for personal financial gain in lots of small ways. And everyone looked away from the obvious signs (in retrospect) of something rotten going on because of who he was. Because people in his position wouldn't do thing things like that. And the people he ripped off never complained because of who he was. 

I don't know if Thomas is guitly or not, but I'm sure there's going to be a ton of press used to manipulate public opinion. His background doesn't mean he wouldn't do what he's accussed of. Her background is pretty impressive, too. Doesn't mean she's right or wrong, either. They both stand to lose a lot.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hard to imagine OJ would take the risk. He was rich enough to hire a hit man.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

he should put a sock in it and shut up already! methinks he doth protest too much.











http://www.nydailynews.com/front/story/386790p-328189c.html


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

the new york tabloids are having a field day with this story this week. the Post has a front page item on isiah claiming he has a secret love child! and then there is the sensitive teary isiah...

http://www.nypost.com/news/regionalnews/61125.htm



> Knicks President Isiah Thomas sat alone in the study of his home and quietly wept the night before a bombshell sex-harassment lawsuit became a public scandal, his son says.
> 
> "He cried," said Joshua Thomas, 17, recalling the emotional moment when he spotted his dad in his private home study with tears in his eyes.
> 
> ...


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

sheesh, I thought it was Curry the tabloids were gonna go after before this season started

I guess thats what you get when you willingly take on other teams' garbage.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

the secret love child story 




> Ex-NBA "bad-boy" Isiah Thomas was entangled in a bitter, heart-wrenching paternity case that blew up in his face just months after he was married — and dragged through the courts for a decade.
> A Bloomfield Hills, Mich., woman has received child support from Thomas for her 19-year-old son, Marc E.T. Dones, who she claims was fathered by Thomas in a liaison a mere two months before he walked down the aisle with college sweetheart Lynn Kendall.
> 
> Jenni Dones claimed in her December 1985 paternity suit that after an "intimate, exclusive, ongoing relationship," she and Isiah conceived a love child on May 26, 1985. Marc was born the following February.
> ...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Good grief! So much for good ol' fashioned, loyal but true Zeke.

Lacy Banks, hows that foot tasting? Maybe you can take it out of your mouth by tomorrow.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

this just is not going away for isiah in the ny tabloids.










http://www.nypost.com/news/regionalnews/62547.htm



> Isiah Thomas' secret love child broke his silence yesterday — revealing how his famous Knicks-boss dad has never once tried to contact him, and even ignored recent messages he left with his secretary.
> 
> Marc Edward Thomas Dones, 19, told The Post that he couldn't care less about the embattled Knicks president, who stands accused of sexually harassing a former team executive.
> 
> ...


the daily news declares "the knicks are a mess" 

http://www.nydailynews.com/front/story/386996p-328310c.html



> The word around 2 Penn Plaza is that Garden chairman James Dolan is sticking with Thomas. Of course, Dolan has the right to change his mind and recent events may make him do just that at some point.
> 
> Thomas is embroiled in a sexual harassment lawsuit filed by former senior VP of marketing Anucha Browne Sanders.
> 
> ...


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> this just is not going away for isiah in the ny tabloids.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And there's a NY Post article that another Knick executive quit after a screaming match with Zeke. I can't remember my Post pass word, but Sports Illustrated quotes a bit of it here:
http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2006/scorecard/01/30/truth.rumors.nba/



> Two sources said Frank Murphy, the Knicks senior VP of Basketball Operations who managed the team's salary cap and structured contracts, agreed to a "retirement settlement" late in preseason only after a "wild argument" with Isiah Thomas. -- New York Post


Soap opera city.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

http://www.nypost.com/sports/knicks/61186.htm



> Anucha Browne Sanders and Frank Murphy are listed as senior vice presidents with full-page bios in the Knicks media guide.
> 
> Both worked under Isiah Thomas and both are gone now. Sanders left before filing a sexual harassment suit against Thomas. Two sources said Murphy's departure also came under suspect circumstances, despite the club's company line that he retired.
> 
> ...


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Man, when it rains, it pours. Is Isaiah going to survive this deluge?


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

As a devout hater of Isiah Thomas, I take great pleasure in this.

Oh, by the way, is crying in private the typical emotional response to being wrongly accused of something? I would think outrage might be the more appropriate response. Crying would tend to indicate regret and self-loathing to me.

What a douchebag. 

And yes, I realize enjoying the misery of another is sick and wrong.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

I'm on record as saying that everything Isaiah has done since leaving the Piston has been a disaster. Isaiah, the businessman, is an unmitigated disaster. That being said, I have a hard time believing these allegations. I've never met Isaiah or (who would ever name their daughter) Anucha, so I can only go by what's reported. Was this Murphy guy also being sexually harassed? Sounds like Anucha didn't like her reduced role and decided to get ugly about it. It's been clear for years (even before Isaiah) that the Knick front office is a disaster, and maybe Murphy and Anucha were partly to blame? I just see this being a lot of self-righteous smoke on Anucha's part and an attempt to "get back at" the guy who is likely responsible for firing her.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Oh baby, Secaucus, here we come. 

And I'd like to echo what Yodurk said earlier, a part of me would really be disappointed if this got Isiah fired. 

But on the other hand.............burn Isiah, BURN!!


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> And yes, I realize enjoying the misery of another is sick and wrong.


No it's not!!


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

step said:


> No it's not!!


Yes, it is. But I've come to accept that I'm a lousy excuse for a human being, so it all sorta works itself out.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Good grief! So much for good ol' fashioned, loyal but true Zeke.
> 
> Lacy Banks, hows that foot tasting? Maybe you can take it out of your mouth by tomorrow.


Banks had to know about Zeke's extra-curricular activities, that's what makes his whole stressing of Thomas's marriage so weird.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

The real issues is not the sexual harassment suit it is he is an awful GM. He has but together the worst mix of players i have ever seen and each one is way over paid. Jorome James is perhaps the worst free agent signing of all time. 

He has failed at every level and he will do the same for the knicks. It is only a matter of time before IT gets let go and LB is the coach and GM.

david


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> He has failed at every level and he will do the same for the knicks. It is only a matter of time before IT gets let go and LB is the coach and GM.


Could you imagine how many trades a year Brown would do.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Isiah: Saaaaaaaaaay, Anucha -- you know why they call me "Gatorade?"

Anucha: **rolls eyes and sighs** No, Mr. Thomas, I have no idea why they call you "Gatorade"

Isiah: (brings face up to full on "close talker" mode and drops voice to hoarse whisper) 'Cause you got to ask yourself -- _Is IT in you???_


----------

